

The Sexists at the Top of Wikipedia - sparkzilla
http://newslines.org/blog/the-sexists-at-the-top-of-wikipedia/

======
Raphmedia
"Some women don’t edit Wikipedia because:

the editing interface isn’t sufficiently user-friendly"

Wow. Such sexism.

